# Do you take your wife or girfriend hunting?



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm just wondering how many of you guys bring your g/f or wife with you when you hunt. And if you do what type of game does she hunt?

This is my second season hunting with my girlfriend. I took her pheasant hunting and did a little waterfowl hunting last year. We missed the deer season, but are planning on hunting it this year.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Like I said on the other thread I am the definition of ugly, so I can't get a girlfriend to save my life.
However I do take girls out, and I took two out on opener last year, we spent the night out there, I cooked food, stayed up and moved dekes around, sat and told stories. Managed to catch a beautiful night so it worked out all right.
I haven't ever had a problem with them when we were actually out hunting, so I am glad to take women out.
But then again I like to hunt with new people, so I will hunt with anyone, or try to at least. Good to get different viewpoints, and collect knowledge.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

universitywaterfowler said:


> Like I said on the other thread I am the definition of ugly, so I can't get a girlfriend to save my life.


HAHAHAHA!!!! Oh man that's funny.

I bring my future fiance hunting geese every once in a while. She has a tough time staying awake for the whole hunt though. She LOVES to scout though. I almost prefer that over a girl that loves to hunt. She helps me find the birds and then I get a little guy time to hunt the birds. She also is going to take hunter's safety next summer and is starting to get better on a shortreed.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

take her pheasant hunting ,,ok

turkey hunting , alright.

take her waterfowling with the group, you might want to think twice


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My wife has gone with me once in the field. It was cold for her....pretty darn early....and most of the birds for whatever reason fell within 5 yards of her. We had our geese before sunup and she was back to the truck 10 minutes later sleeping.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

WHY????


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

why what?

Is there any way we can defend ourselves from this banning thing Chris??
Me and HM actually did good at managing our arguments on that thread. However a poll is also a discussion/ negotiation/debate about what works best and where so it will get into some arguing. Theres no ? the quote you had was in excusable, however I think we were respectfully arguing.
sorry for putting this on this thread


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Lately it's like the moment someone asks a question that someone doesn't like, if someone has an opinion about a product someone doesn't like, etc...guys are just pouncing. I get really tired of personal attacks, constant bickering and arguing over the same topics in so many different threads. And too often people get into it with someone else and they feel the need to argue with them whenever they can. If you have a beef, use the private messages...nobody wants to read it. And the thread hijacking is getting bad as well.

I want this to be a friendly place. Somewhere where you can take a minute away from work or whatever to talk about what you love to do. Why would they want to come to a hostile environment where they're afraid to ask a question or have an opinion? I've received over 20 complaints this week alone from members via email and PM. Instead of getting ready for the season I have to constantly babysit the forum to keep the attacks from getting out of control.

Repeat offenders are just that....constantly repeating without respect for others. There are just too many good people chased away from this forum by the same people. No more.


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

Back to the original question. I will be taking my gf out hunting this year. She will be hunting pheasents, turkey, and deer. I think it will be good to share hunting together as long as there are still plenty of time for me to go out eith just the guys.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

a-men to that.
And she may enjoy the bird hunting a little more, usually its a little more action, so it keeps her "in the game" so to speak, where as deer hunting can be a lot of sitting where they tend to get bored and start thinking why am I here, I'm not doing anything.
Might be a good plan to start with the birds.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sun - Tues I will take my wife and Thur - Sat my girlfriends. Wednesdays are just for me.  Seriously though I take my wife when ever we can get a baby sitter. She loves to go and honestly she picks up decoys faster than any guys I have ever hunted with.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Leo Porcello said:


> ...honestly she picks up decoys faster than any guys I have ever hunted with.


So it all comes out. :lol: Seriously, that's awesome. I have hunted and met some pretty hardcore women hunters, always a pleasure.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Morel,

I am with you on this one. I have had girlfriends that love to go hunting, it is fun once or twice a year, alone. I don't like to do it when I have others with. Although if they want to go every weekend. SEE YEA. Im gone. I use my time in the field to get away. I relax with the boys, and the dogs. I guess that might all change when I settle down with "THE ONE" but as of right now I keep it to a minimum.

My opinion!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> Leo Porcello said:
> 
> 
> > ...honestly she picks up decoys faster than any guys I have ever hunted with.
> ...


Well the other truth is that if she goes I know a great hot breakfast will be made!! :lol:

I would hunt with my wife everyday if I could! I know this will be a tear jerker for some of you but she truely is my best friend! Okay send me the bill for the tissues!!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

:crybaby: Man that just sounds like a great little thing you got there. Except for the hot breakfast, I can only eat cereal that early. Maybe replace it with a _hot_ shower, if you know what I mean and I will take my girlfriend out everyday!!! Ah I'm just kidding, I'm not one of those kinda guys. Anyways I would be thinking about hunting too much I wouldn't be able to perform.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Im just not a big enough man yet to admit something like that! :lol:


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

I dont take mine with me for this reason. "If you take me goose hunting I will stand in the decoys waving my arms."


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> universitywaterfowler said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said on the other thread I am the definition of ugly, so I can't get a girlfriend to save my life.
> ...


whoa tiger, big plans!! :lol:


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I take my wife out with me I ask if she wants to go and if she does use us right there with me step for step and if she dosnt no big deal. Last winter for the Nodakoutdoors ice fishing get together she came with and it was COLD and she tuffed it out just like the guys. its kinda nice having the love of my life sittin there with me enjoyin what God gave us all to enjoy. when you can sit in the goose/duck blind, deer stand, boat, or ice house with someone you want to spend time with it makes the day that much better. And you have somthing to tell your buddies about the next day how your wife/girlfriend out fished you or your puttin there buck on the wall right next to yours its a great feeling knowing that you can expose good Ol' ND to someone special.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> and [she] is starting to get better on a shortreed.


That might just make me buckle at the knees. I better not see any women holding any goose calls for a long time, I aint got the money to be buyin rings. No way.



Chris Hustad said:


> I have hunted and met some pretty hardcore women hunters, always a pleasure.


Alright Chris, now I want the honest truth. Did you mean to say "I have hunted" or "I have hunted _with_"? Cuz it wouldn't surprise me if you spent a few of your NDSU days chasin tail with goose calls like I just described!

To answer the question, I don't have a g/f, I'm ugly like UW, so it's hard to say. So if I had one, and I could bring her and she would show some appreciation for the sport and the game and enjoy herself a little bit, and she wouldn't think it was some kind of obligation that she would just complain about the whole time. Then again, if she sees what it is, and then starts telling herself, "This is what he is always leaving to do? This is why he misses all that crap I wanna do on the weekends?" Well, that's where I might be in a little trouble.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Come on guys.... My best friend is ugly enough to make and onion cry and he managed to find a girl (ok so A LOT of alcohol was used). BUT, now they have been married for 10 years and have 2 little heads running around. I do feel sorry for his daughters, based on genetics of the father... 

Back to the thread.... My wife won't even think about eating what I bring home so there is realllllly no chance in hell that she'd go with me.

And for my best freind, he has us beat, she won't go hunting either, but "takes care" of him before he goes out hunting.


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

My wife actually asked if she could come out with me on opener of early goose this year. It's going to be just her and I and I'm pretty excited about it. She went a few times last year but it was always with a few other people. She gets nervous around them and doesn't want to shoot. This hunt it's pretty much about getting her first goose. I don't care if I even pull the trigger as long as she gets a goose. She also started working on blowing a short reed. It was kind of cool jumping in her car to go scouting yesterday, turning on the radio and hearing Bad Grammar in there.  She just started learning though so I don't think she'll be calling tomorrow. Either way, it's going to be memorable opener for me.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes I do! She enjoys pheasant hunting more though!


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

sodakhunter13 said:


> I dont take mine with me for this reason. "If you take me goose hunting I will stand in the decoys waving my arms."


This sounds like something my wife would say. She has no interest in hunting and would rather see the birds flying. Growing up in a family with a long history of waterfowling in La., women (mom, grandmother, aunts, cousins) never went hunting, then again they never wanted to go.


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm all for it, gives a whole new meaning to "layout" blind. The birds get a little confused from the calls that are used, though. :lol:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

:lol: Are we going to do it? Because I'm as hard as a diamond in an ice storm. This is kinda like that White Snake video. Look away, we're going to start making animal noises. MEOW!


----------



## 2littletime2hunt (Jul 9, 2007)

Neither my wife nor my girlfriend will go hunting with me. I guess that's better than both wanting to go.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Take a cold shower boys. If you need to bring your lady out to a muddy goose field and get her in a layout blind to get some, it is time to move out of your parents house 

All joking aside, my gal goes grouse hunting and pheasant hunting. I brought her to ND last year for ducks. She prefers upland.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

me and my friend don't have girlfriends. We take them **** hunting and then at the end of the season were going to look at wich girls got the most ***** and go out with them. HAHAHA. I think they will freak when I go running through a treeline carring nothing but a light and a .22.


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

My fiance is going with me this year. She dove hunted all weekend with me including 15 hours on Sunday. Never complained once. I'm with the whole "She's my best friend" and "I think it's neat to have her out there experiencing it with me" stuff, but let's face it. If she likes to hunt and wants to go that means more hunting for me. Plus, I would much rather buy her layout blinds and shotguns as opposed to purses and jewelry.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

im feel about the same as above its nice to have her there most of the time.....the only problem i have it telling her that i just want to go with my buddies....then it all starts....

Magnum what the hell man you nevr said anything about my wife going with us before...didnt think it bothered you....sure hope you dont marry a women who likes hunting then youll understand what i go through


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

My wife goes hunting with me almost every time I go. She used to just hang out but for the last two years she has been pulling the trigger. She shot a couple of grouse and a few ducks last year and she got her first goose on the opener. I think she has the huntin fever. When the geese were coming in I could hear her heart beating from 20 feet away.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Mine will go deer hunting with us and all the guys I hunt with, but she won't go out waterfowl hunting. She says its to early in the morning, and way to cold and doesnt' have the patience to wait for the birds to fly. I guess its fine by me. She come with scouting and she actually listens to me blow the calls, and rant about decoy placement and everything else. She will get up to make me a pot a coffee in the morning but refuses to go hunting with me in the morning. gonna try to get her out on a evening duck shoot this year to see if she likes it or not. :beer:


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I just got back form a backcountry bow hunt for elk in Idaho and my hunting partner brought along his girlfriend... I was a little leary about bringing a non-hunting lady a days ride into the wilderness to our drop camp but I tell you what... she was a pleasure to have around.

It all matters how you look at it and how they feel about it. I see too many times where men try to make hunters or even just outdoorswomen out of ladies/girls that do not enjoy it... and the result is exactly as was to be expected... they are not comfortable & thus do not enjoy it.

You see this with fathers as much as significant others... I guess we have to remember that you can not fit a square peg in a round hole. Let people discover the outdoors instead of having it forced upon them. My wife (1.5 yrs) is a great example, she grew up in a farm family that hunts a ton. But she has never realy wnet along... so she has only been exposed to certain aspects of the hunt. Understanding that I have not pushed very hard for her to come along and be included in the hunt that much... but now we have two labs that I ahve trained and which she feels very much a part of with me. These two knotheads (our pups) will be something that I can leverage to include her now as pheasant season comes along.

I don't expect her to pack in with me for a week in the backcountry, but my expectation is that she will probably want me to include her when I shoot some pheasants with the dogs.

Long story short... set your excpectations properly and understnad that not everyone is going to have some hot blond on ESPN Outdoors that will follow you to the end of the earth chasing lions across the African Plains... but there are definately ways to to enjoy the company of your significant other in the field.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

hunting is an escape.
from work, bills, taxes, and WIVES.

i leave mine in the kitchen.


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

> hunting is an escape.
> from work, bills, taxes, and WIVES.
> 
> i leave mine in the kitchen.


Probably why you're sportin' woodies:lol:


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I take my GF as much as I can. I don't take her on a week long hunting trip because that is for the boys. If we go out around home I always offer to take her. She loves it almost as much as I do. She was already talking about duck hunting a few months ago.

She works just as hard as the rest of us. Carrys decoy bags, guns, shell bags etc. She is a great shot too.

I figure the more I can get her to like it the more she will understand why I like to go as much as I do.

She also likes to watch the dog work too. She even has experience training labs. She trained her first Black lab by to use hand signals and whistle commands.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Jungda99 said:


> I take my GF as much as I can. I don't take her on a week long hunting trip because that is for the boys. If we go out around home I always offer to take her. She loves it almost as much as I do. She was already talking about duck hunting a few months ago.
> 
> She works just as hard as the rest of us. Carrys decoy bags, guns, shell bags etc. She is a great shot too.
> 
> ...


Wow.. why is she your GF and not your wife man... sounds like a keeper

Ryan


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

My wife doesn't get out of bed for anything until at least 0800!

She doesn't mind me hunting, but will not eat any of it no matter how good it tastes.

Good Hunting.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

My wife Goes with every chance she gets.
She's bagged geese, ducks, grouse, partrage, turkeys. 
She won't shoot a deer with a rifle but she's still trying to get one with her bow.
Always a pleasure having her with and all the guys we hunt with feel the same.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

After just a few years of dating, I begged mine to go with me. Got her out deer hunting, and pheasant hunting a few times. Made waiting in the deer stand quite entertaining. She went duck hunting once. It was way too cold for her, and the day we went we had very thick fog, and saw very few birds. Now, after almost 14 years of marriage, I go hunting because she is not there. :wink:


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

my wife like goose hunting and turkey hunting more then ducks over water...shes had really good hunts with goose so she loves it....i try and take her every chance i get.....in fact she just bought a SX3 in Duck blind camo the other day and......... im overseas right now....i think she got the addiction from last year...she also bought a Drake 4 in one.....hey its her money she doesnt tell me how to spend mine so it works


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

If they can hunt!


----------



## Cut em' and Clean em' (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a gf who loves to hunt and does her part when we go. She knows when it is too cold for her and tells me she will just be a complaining and I should go ahead. She was raised around it and Dad made her into the son he did not have when it came to hunting. She has been with the gang a few times and does not complain about the guy talk and such. I have even on occasion when I am really tired had her voluteer to clean the birds when we arrived home after hunting. I know she sounds to good to be true but she is very real. Only one problem, she is slowly but surely becoming a better duck shot than I.......ha ha ha.

I see absolutely no problem with it as long as they respect it is your fun activity and don't try to run the show while in the field. We have had many a great day just her and I in the duck blind and hope to have many more.


----------



## Jack_Coughs_Alot (Sep 11, 2007)

Only if i was going to leave her out there... :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------

